# [Redes] Tengo que cambiar ip para tener internet (CLOSE)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, que tal?

Veamos, estoy teniendo un problema que me lleva de cabeza.. aver si me pueden hechar una manita.

Os explico... 

Tengo una red wireless, en la que se conectan unos 30 ordenadores en una oficina, y tengo hecho algún que otro enlace fuera de la oficina, entonces.. en una oficina del exterior de la oficina principal, tengo un problema con un pc, y es que es bastante raro... inicio el pc y empiezo teniendo internet pero a los 30 minutos o asi, de repente, me quedo sin conexión a internet... pero si intento entrar a cualquier ap de la red, puedo hacerlo perfectamente, pero no me resuelve el nombre de las paginas, se queda buscando la dirección.

Entonces.. cambio la ip local de dicho pc, y vuelvo a tener otra vez internet, pero esto dura unos 15/20 minutos hasta que ocurre lo mismo.

Toda la red la tengo dentro del mismo rango, una red de tipo C, 192.168.1.x y no sé que puede estar pasando aqui.

Aver si me pueden ayudar un poquito.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

Pues como no des más datos...

Yo no sé mucho, pero no será el lease time del servidor de nombres de la red o algo similar?

----------

## Coghan

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Entonces.. cambio la ip local de dicho pc, y vuelvo a tener otra vez internet, pero esto dura unos 15/20 minutos hasta que ocurre lo mismo.

 

No dices que sistema operativo tienes en este Pc que te falla, es una oficina, por lo que asumo que tienes el sistema de los "ventanucos". No falla, si es eso lo tienes infectadiiiiisimo.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo a todos y gracias por sus respuestas.

Veamos... este pc es con windows infectado no está, ya qué, en esa oficina tengo un ap emitiendo señal wireless, y tambien se conecta a ese ap, un laptop tambien con windows y pasa exáctamente lo mismo.

Además el pc de sobremesa donde ocurre también el problema (el sobremesa), esta recien formateado y no se ha instalado nada de nada.

¿Alguien me puede hechar una manita?

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Cabe la posibilidad que tengas un servidor dhcp en tu ap y no esté bien configurado, los equipos al pedir renovar ip cuando finaliza el tiempo asignado se queda con la que le suministra el ap en vez de la que suministra tu flamante Gentoo (porqué tendrá Gentoo en tu pasarela, ¿verdad?). Si es correcto desactiva el dhcp server de tu ap.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por su respuestas..

¿Servidor dhcp? pero... ¿afectaria, si yo tengo las ips definidas en cada pc que se conecta a este ap? No obtienen la ip automaticamente.

El caso es que solo me pasa en este punto ya os digo, el resto de la red esta funcionando de perlas.

¿Alguna idea?

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Zapa, leyendo en detalle lo que te pasa apostaría la cabeza a que el AP tiene algún problema o que como dice coghan, hay virus en la red.

Eso de "recién formateado" en una pc en red no significa absolutamente nada. He visto virus propagarse reventando esa vulnerabilidad del RPC DCom en apenas segundos a pcs recién instaladas salteandosé antivirus, firewall y cualquier otra cosa que hubiera de pormedio.

A menos que puedas poner un sniffer en la red y desviar todo el tráfico pertinente para poder ver que no hay nada raro en la red, no te fies de windows por mas recien instalado que sea.

Respecto a la falla en si, para diagnosticar, cuales son tus servidores de DNS cuando se pierde la conectividad? Cual tu puerta de enlace? Alguna de esas dos cosas se cae y por eso perdés conectividad.

Podés probar los DNS entrando a google por el número de IP en lugar del nombre: http://72.14.207.99 o ping 72.14.207.99, también podés usar tracert google.com o tracert 72.14.207.99 para ver hasta donde llega tu conexión...

A ver si te sirve de algo.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos de nuevo y gracias por sus respuestas..

Veamos.. traigo novedades... he estado parte de la mañana mirando aver que pasa,pues bueno, para tener internet no es necesario que cambie la ip de dicho pc, cuando entro a la interfaz web de cualquier nodo de la red (ap) de repente tengo internet de nuevo...

Osea.. que para tener internet.. o cambio la ip del pc o entro a cualquier ap de la red y vuelve la conexión...

¿Que puede ser?

¿Puede ser algun problema de arp en la red?

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Dividí tu problema por la mitad: Mitad software, mitad hardware.

Hacé bootear algún livecd de cualquier distribución que le de soporte a tu placa de red inalámbrica y revisa en linux el problema también se manifiesta.

Que hay del estado de las rutas y los DNS que te pregunté mas arriba? Cual es la topología de la red? Como se conecta un AP con los demás?

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, y gracias Inodoro_pereyra por tus respuestas...

Veamos, he booteado un live cd con ubuntu y pasa exáctamente lo mismo a los X minutos me quedo sin internet.. ahora estoy observando, que al caso de 4/5 minutos vuelve la conexión.

He hecho un tracert (en el momento que no funcionaba internet) y esto es lo que he obtenido:

http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/2808/imageneb7.jpg

En dicha oficina, ahi un ap, el cual le llega el internet a traves de un ap cliente, a través de un cable ethernet.. y este ap esta emitiendo señal wireless como he dicho anteriormente, que a ese ap, se conecta por wireless un ordenador portatil con windows y un ordenador de sobremesa por cable de red, y en los 2 pc's pasa exáctamente lo mismo.

¿Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Zapa, con esta ya va a ser la tercera vez que te digo lo mismo: Probá que es lo que se cae, si las rutas, si los DNS o si las dos cosas. 

Por las dudas que no se haya entendido antes:

ping google com o algún otro dominio para ver si se convierte el dominio a número de IP

ping a un número de IP de algún dominio que conozcas y que tenga que ser enrutado fuera de tu red para ver si el router funciona.

Según la salida de tracert tu conexión a internet no está caida por completo, windows puede hacer rDNS sobre el número de IP y convertirlo a un host del dominio google.com. Eso descarta desde el vamos que pudiera haber algún inconveniente con tus tablas ARP. Basándome solamente en eso diría que el problema no es del AP en dónde se cae la conexión si no del router que debe haber al final del cable, justo después del otro AP. Es correcto?

Cualquier AP propiamente dicho trabaja únicamente sobre la capa 3, es imposible que no se pueda rutear pero si se pueda hacer rDNS por algún fallo del AP. 

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por tus respuestas.

Es cierto.. se me olvido postear aver si conseguia resolver nombres de dominios o no...que cabeza... je je..He de decir que cuando cae la conexión no entra a google ni por el nombre del dominio ni por la ip, osea, que no es fallo de la resolución de nombres..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Basándome solamente en eso diría que el problema no es del AP en dónde se cae la conexión si no del router que debe haber al final del cable, justo después del otro AP. Es correcto?
> 
> 

 

Ell esquema seria este:

Acces Point - Cliente - -> Ap (modo ap) --> ordenadores por wireless y ethernet.

¿Qué puede ser problema del enlace del cliente al ap del nodo de la otra oficina? ¿que tenga aveces alguna pequeña perdida de paquetes y por eso se caiga la conexión unos segundos? Pero si es esto.... la recepción wireless la coje excelente no va justo de señal...

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, se me están empezando a acabar las ideas Zapa.  :Very Happy: 

En resumen: Se pierde conectividad, no hay ruteo ni DNS pero si rDNS? (Eso es lo mas intrigante de todo)

A su vez cuando se cae la conexión, desde el punto de vista de alguno de los dos hosts que pierden conexión, podés hacer ping al AP y al AP cliente y ambos responden?

El "AP cliente" rutea? Además de tu AP problemático hay algo mas conectado al AP cliente?

Aguas arriba, que hay mas allá del AP cliente? Tenés control sobre lo que haya mas allá?

Mencionás que perdés paquetes cuando hacés ping, no será simplemente ruido en el canal? Podés cambiar de canal el AP?

Podés poner un sniffer en la red y probar si cuando se cae realmente no hay ningún vecino robandote internet o intentando al menos?

Salud!

EDITO: En windows creo que se llama arp -a el comando, no tengo ningún windows a mano para probar pero hacé esta prueba: Tomá nota de la mac address de tu puerta de enlace con arp -a, definí esa MAC Address como estática en una sola de las dos pc en dónde se cae la conexión: arp -s {numero_de_ip} {mac_address}.

Cuando pierdas conectividad revisa cual es la mac address de tu puerta de enlace en la pc en donde no está definida como fija y comparala con la otra. Podrías simplemente estar siendo víctima de un ataque MITM mal hecho...

----------

